# malawi identification required



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

got these as taiwan reefs, not sure myself.

can anyone identify them please



















sorry about the **** pictures.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Not taiwan reefs.. Look like some sort of Copadichromis.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

*** done a bit more research, is it possible for them to be "red empress"


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Im sticking with Copadichromis. The body is off and so is the color to bed a red empress.
It kinda has the shape of a borleyi


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

i got some red fin borleyi in there too, they do look similar but not quite the same.

its the lateral line that puts me towards an empress


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

can't tell. Not Taiwan reef or Red Empress, nor Copadichromis


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm, 
if we get a few more people on here telling me what it is not, then ill be able to whittle it down to get it right lol.

come on people, help me out


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

How large is the fish. Can you get a better picture of if. I don't know of any other haps with a round body like that.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

the larger of the two is probably about 3 and a half inches, the smaller is about 3 inches.
i cant really get a better pic,took me ages to get that one and my cam is poo.

i relly dont know what thesefish are.

so what would you lot say it is, and ill look them up further, 
the pics i see of the likes of the borleyi, taiwan reef look nothing really like it, 
however theres a pic i found thats identical,labelled red empress. but ya cant really go of one picture.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

it just looks like a silver fish to me really.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Could just be your lighting or flash, but it looks really washed out. My red empress male had a much darker lateral line, but was quite silvery overall before he colored up. Body shape looks similar though and the dorsal fin in the second pic looks elongated somewhat, so I would guess it's a male. If it is a male though, it's odd that he hasn't shown any color yet at his size.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

i actually messed up, i got these fish from a breeder along with some others, i got the names list mixed up. and the two pictures are actually two different fish :lol:

first pic is a rhoadesii
second pic is an ahli


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats not a ahli.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

well, instead of telling me what it isnt, can anyone make suggestions as to what it is!

anyone going to help, or just tell me im wrong ten times in a row!!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The main fish in both pics looks the same to me. Which fish is suppossed to be an "ahli"? A fryeri ("ahli") would be a more slender fish with no horitzontal line or markings. Both look more like Chilotilapia rhoadesii. Better pic would help confirm.

So what fish did you get by name in the first place... you just seem to be making random wild guesses.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Definitely Chilo. rhoadesii


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you fisherman, you just confirmed everything
the two fish have been identified by the man who bred them,

PS im NOT making random guesses, the profiles section is a rather difficult place to navigate, especially when you gotta look at a million pictures, i was only looking into possibilities. 
so no more "guessing"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry the pics are so hard to spot anything on there is no way I could comment on the accuracy of the ID.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I couldn't tell it was a rhoadesii since i couldn't see the face that well. I tried at least.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I *don't* think they are chilotilapia rhoadesii


----------

